

ES6 Modules, Build Tools and Browser App Delivery - ryanflorence
http://ryanflorence.com/2013/es6-modules-and-browser-app-delivery/

======
meirish
You've probably already seen this, but volo can do something similar to what
you propose. Might be worth looking at as a reference for work on es6-module-
transpiler:
[https://github.com/volojs/volo/blob/master/commands/amdify/d...](https://github.com/volojs/volo/blob/master/commands/amdify/doc.md)

~~~
ryanflorence
yeah, I've talked a lot with james about volo. I really like it. If people
authored es6, shipped UMD, volo would also just work.

The point is to let people continue to use the tools of today with the module
format of tomorrow :)

------
ebryn
I'm going to do everything in my power to see this happen :)

------
bcardarella
While I still prefer the Rails asset pipeline approach I am starting to come
around to the ideas discussed here.

------
davidpett
Great job Ryan. I'm on board with this approach and will do anything I can to
contribute

